# Crypt questions



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've decided that once i get my future glosso going, that i'll fill in the rest of my substrate with crypts. Most of it is medium-low light due to driftwood and lotus leafs shading the area. The question is, *are there species that don't do well in hard water that i should avoid?* My hardness is generally 6-8dKH/GH varying very slowly (over months). My PH is 7.0, i've never seen it drop or raise from there since i've placed the crushed coral in my filter.

Reason im asking is i read that crypts like soft water.\
Also, *how do they fair with EI dosing + 50 % weekly water changes?* Generally the only parameter that changes during the change is the hardness, which quickly works it way back up to 6-8 depending on the age of the coral.

atm, i'm only leaning at one species, but i'm looking for around 3-4 species i'd likely be able to use. crypt parva for one side of my foreground that's mostly taken up by driftwood. The other species i'd like would be tall foreground or mid ground species that will go right under the largest lotus plant (low light) to towards the foreground that'll recieve medium light.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i find my crypts do well in any condition. At first they melt but then come back after they have adjusted.. i've never had a crypt die off after it settled in.


----------

